# Video Capture through External TV Tuner



## mohanty1942 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sir, 
I want an external TV tuner Box which I can use on my 19" LG LCD Monitor without switching on the PC.

However I want to record TV programs whenever I want by switching on the CPU (via USB port). I hope external TV tuners with both VGA out & USB interface should be available.

I searched a lot but couldn't find a qualifying product, Pls help me finding the exact model.

Thank you.


----------



## kapsicum (Oct 10, 2008)

well mohanty, i doubt that any external TV tuner Box can be used for recording....


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 10, 2008)

i think external TV Tuner is unable to record....


----------



## hellgate (Oct 10, 2008)

afaik theres no xternal tv tuner available which supports both vga and usb.so wat u've planned is not exactly possible.


----------



## acewin (Oct 11, 2008)

mohanty1942 said:


> Sir,
> I want an external TV tuner Box which I can use on my 19" LG LCD Monitor without switching on the PC.



not possible, for this you will need not a TV Tuner but set top box, like Dish TV, Tata Sky and all.



mohanty1942 said:


> Sir,
> However I want to record TV programs whenever I want by switching on the CPU (via USB port). I hope external TV tuners with both VGA out & USB interface should be available.
> 
> I searched a lot but couldn't find a qualifying product, Pls help me finding the exact model.
> ...



There are many products available if you wanna record when system is on.

Check Pinnacle 50e,
I had used a USB TV Tuner from UMax (cost 1800) had good quality and alright recording. 

What do you mean by VGA out & USB interface.


----------



## mohanty1942 (Oct 11, 2008)

acewin said:


> What do you mean by VGA out & USB interface.



By VGA Out : I mean I can connect to any CRT/LCD Monitor without switching on PC.

By USB interface : I mean the same external tV tuner should have a optional USB interface which may stream video to PC for recording whenever required.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 11, 2008)

why do you want to stream to PC via USB, you can do the same via VGA splitter, so both your TV and PC monitor are on VGA. Then you can use your PC with any good PVR (pinnacle is good) software to record shows.....


----------

